

Codeschool to Internship - jbirdwell
https://medium.com/on-startups/88dcda6c6ec7

======
shire
Sounds like you're juggling C, C++, Ruby, Python and Javascript. You must have
one busy schedule.

~~~
jbirdwell
I am just getting exposed to C & C++ because I have a course starting next
semester on it. I use Javascript for my internship. Python and Ruby are for
fun. I do not pay as much attention to them.

